# Easy Walk vs. SENSE-ation



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I need to get Troy a good harness for training/walking purposes. I did read a couple of forums on here about both of them, but they were kinda outdated and I would like to hear what others have to say about them. 
He does not pull when walking but, he does like to switch sides often which I do not want. For ex. I want him on my right side, he will go in front of me and try to go on the left side. But he doesn't pull if that makes since. He actually walks fairly well on the leash, he heels when I stop walking which he learned without much training on that. The switching sides is my only issue. Maybe I should not have so much lease hanging but I read it's better to have a loose leash. 
Based on what other members advise for sizes, I would get the M/L for the easy walk 



 and the same size for the sensation Amazon.com : The Original SENSE-ation No-Pull Dog Training Harness (Purple, Medium) : Pet Supplies this one seems more expensive though.. 
Anyway, do they both really serve the same purpose? They look exactly the same except for the ring in the front. Thanks!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

We have the Softouch Sensation and Sensible harnesses. Both work amazing. I also use a 12" traffic lead to keep them at my side if I walk multiple dogs at once. In obedience class, they teach you to keep the dog on your left side. I also know to walk facing traffic, so with them on my left, it puts my body between the dog and any cars coming our way as an extra measure of protection. If the dog moves around in front of you from one side to another, all you have to do to correct this is pull in the slack of the leash to keep them on the one side, and once they stay there as you walk, you can add slack again. These dogs are smart. After a few times, your dog should understand where you want it to remain. They should not be allowed to move around you from side to side so easily, especially when you don't want them to do this. It's different if you're allowing them to explore and zig zag around, but not if they're supposed to be on a controlled walk in a heel position. Hope that helps!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yep that helps. Thanks! I was reading through some of the reviews for the easy walk, and one of them said it took the fur off of her dog. (it was a gsd)
Will this be okay just for a puppy? I don't want to buy some super expensive harness and them have him grow out of it then have to buy another one.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I prefer the sensation to the easy walk.

But I like the freedom harness to both, simply for its versatility.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

I never tried the Sense-ation harness but did use the Easy Walk harness when Rommel was younger. His trainer suggested it when he was channeling his inner sled dog. We are trying to transition to the Julius K9 IDC belt harness but he actually likes the Easy Walk better. He is such a creature of habit and routine. And no we did not experience any problems with taking fur off. Must not have been fitted properly. ost of the dogs in his first two puppy obedience classes used the Easy Walk (no surprise same trainer) but now we use the flat collar. 

Remember this type of harness is just a tool for training purposes, I wouldn't be using it permanently.


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

I've used the easy walk on lots of dogs with success. I've only ever had it create a armpit rubbing problem with one dog, out of dozens.


----------

